# Guitar keeps signal keeps cutting out.



## ChainsawVsGod (Jan 21, 2011)

Hi. My guitar keeps cutting out when I'm playing it. Sometimes it'l play fine then sometimes it will cut out altogether. And when I wiggle the lead a bit it will crackle on and off before eventually working again for a bit. I don't think its the wires in the jack that are the problem as I just had them re-soldered 2 weeks ago due to a wire coming off. Also sometimes I'm pretty sure that the guitar doesn't sound as powerful as it usually does although this could be my imagination. I don't think its my lead either as I've tried a couple.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 21, 2011)

Sounds like the prongs that grip the cable and make the electrical connection are either dirty or loose from repeated use. 

Remove the jack and bend the prongs inward so they grip the cable better.


----------



## ChainsawVsGod (Jan 21, 2011)

Ok I tried that. I actually had to do this about a year ago to the guitar so hopefully this was the problem and Hopefully it'l stay ok now. Thanks a lot. Btw there was only one prong. This is normal right?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 21, 2011)

ChainsawVsGod said:


> Btw there was only one prong. This is normal right?



That's fine, and perfectly normal, I was just not sure what type of jack you were using, as many jacks have two prongs. Just covering the bases.


----------



## yellowv (Jan 21, 2011)

I would replace the jack. A good jack is like $5.


----------



## ChainsawVsGod (Jan 21, 2011)

Goddamn it. It cut off again. HSDVFBHJABDLJHABV. Why me. Do you have any other tips on how can I make the jack wortk a bit better?


----------



## ChainsawVsGod (Jan 21, 2011)

yellowv said:


> I would replace the jack. A good jack is like $5.



I wouldn't have the first idea on how to replace a jack.


----------



## Miek (Jan 21, 2011)

A jack is one of the easier electronic components to replace, especially if you're just swapping for an identical design. I understand if you're a little wary on it, but with a soldering iron, it wouldn't take very long at all to do it yourself.


----------



## bostjan (Jan 21, 2011)

The wires in the lead might be bad. Try another cable? Get a new jack? I've had cheap switches give out on me on multiple occasions. Do you have a soldering iron or a multimeter?


----------



## ChainsawVsGod (Jan 21, 2011)

Miek said:


> A jack is one of the easier electronic components to replace, especially if you're just swapping for an identical design. I understand if you're a little wary on it, but with a soldering iron, it wouldn't take very long at all to do it yourself.



I'm only 18. I barely know what a soldering iron is. This is so goddamn frustrating. It only came out of the f*****g shop 2 weeks ago. Once again, I'l need to pay good bloody money to have a stupid bloody jack fixed.


----------



## bostjan (Jan 21, 2011)

ChainsawVsGod said:


> I'm only 18. I barely know what a soldering iron is. This is so goddamn frustrating. It only came out of the f*****g shop 2 weeks ago. Once again, I'l need to pay good bloody money to have a stupid bloody jack fixed.



Soldering iron: $15
New jack: $5
Solder: $3

Soldering is not very difficult to learn. You need to be very careful, because you could burn yourself or start a fire, but if treated with respect, a soldering iron can be a very useful tool.


----------



## Miek (Jan 21, 2011)

bostjan said:


> Soldering iron: $15
> New jack: $5
> Solder: $3
> 
> Soldering is not very difficult to learn. You need to be very careful, because you could burn yourself or start a fire, but if treated with respect, a soldering iron can be a very useful tool.



That's right, soldering irons should be treated like women.


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Jan 21, 2011)

Sounds like the jack, My bandit does that.


----------



## Razzy (Jan 21, 2011)

Miek said:


> That's right, soldering irons should be treated like women.



What are you talking about? You cannot beat a soldering iron until it makes you a sandwich.


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Jan 21, 2011)

Razzy said:


> What are you talking about? You cannot beat a soldering iron until it makes you a sandwich.


  +1 for that!


----------



## Miek (Jan 21, 2011)

Razzy said:


> What are you talking about? You cannot beat a soldering iron until it makes you a sandwich.



A man cannot live on bread alone. 

He needs vag as well


----------



## Razzy (Jan 21, 2011)

Miek said:


> A man cannot live on bread alone.
> 
> He needs vag as well


 
Good point. Try sleeping with a soldering iron. OUCH!


----------



## bostjan (Jan 21, 2011)

= thread


----------



## SirMyghin (Jan 21, 2011)

bostjan said:


> Soldering iron: $15
> New jack: $5
> Solder: $3
> 
> Soldering is not very difficult to learn. You need to be very careful, because you could burn yourself or start a fire, but if treated with respect, a soldering iron can be a very useful tool.



Much easier to learn with a good quality iron, so if you are only going to spend 15$ make sure it is not the radio shack special, trust me those are terrible and frustrating to work with.


----------

